# 020 lsd advice wanted



## meathooksmf (Dec 6, 2007)

Im considering lsd for my daily and am wondering about how it is to drive. I drive 2.0 16v with lightened flywheel and 6 puck disc and double banded pressure plate in a 2y trans. Has anybody run a wavetrac lsd?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I ran my Wavetrac on my 020 for a full season ;
Very happy with the result, the only reason I changed; 02a Quaife 6spd, dog box with real VWMS lsd...

Go for it!


----------



## meathooksmf (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks for the advice im saving up my money


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

i currently have a quaife in the 020 in my solo2 car... one thing i'm not a fan of with most lsds, is if you break an axle, or lose grip on one side entirely, it acts as an open diff and you find yourself completely stuck.

there are only two ways around it... get a clutch type motorsports diff... or get a wavetrac

the only reason i'm running a quaife and not a wavetrac is i simply got the diff, already installed in a freshly rebuilt tranny, for $600.

for a daily it's great, but if you have real concerns about very slippery conditions or have a habit of losing CV joints a wavetrac is the only way to go.


----------

